# aide applescript creation dossier



## lorenzo64fr (7 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde...je débute avec Applescript et cherche à réaliser pour mon boulot un script qui me tirerai bien d'affaire :

Objet du script : créer un dossier sur le bureau


-1-Ouverture d'une fenetre de dialogue me demandant le nom à attribuer à ce dossier
-2-copie le nom entré (par moi) dans le presse papier (je me sers par la suite)
-3-création du dossier sur le bureau avec comme nom la reference entrée en -1-

si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait hyper mega bien sympa!
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

lorenzo64fr a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde...je débute avec Applescript et cherche à réaliser pour mon boulot un script qui me tirerai bien d'affaire :
> 
> Objet du script : créer un dossier sur le bureau
> 
> ...


Bon allez, c'est bien parce que le moral remonte...

```
on run
	display dialog "Entrez le nom du dossier à créer :" default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Continuer"} default button 2
	set mon_texte to text returned of the result
	set the clipboard to mon_texte
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at desktop with properties {name:mon_texte}
end run
```


----------



## lorenzo64fr (8 Mai 2006)

merci  trés trés beaucoup pour ce bout de code     

Je sais bien que c'etait pas tres complexe à réaliser mais il me fallait le point de départ, je patauge pas mal avec applescript, mais ça peut rendre la vie numerique tellement plus agreable et productive ces scripts!

Merci encore d'avoir prit le temps de me repondre!

maintemanant je vais essayer de d'y faire transferer automatiquement le contement de la carte memoire lorsque celle-ci monte sur le bureau, c'est pas gagné mais vais essayé (j'aime bien le cambouis !!! )


----------

